# Motivations for Lee Sidoneth and Giorgio (SPOILERS)



## OnlineDM (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm running my party through the 4e version of Shelter from the Storm, and I'm about to get into the treachery of Giorgio, who is working for the big bad of the adventure, Lee Sidoneth. I find myself being a little confused by their motivations.

Lee is sympathetic to Ragesia... I get that. So, he's fine with Seaquen getting wiped off the map? That's pretty harsh for a guy who's described as warm and likable. I guess that makes his betrayal all the more surprising and painful for the party, but it's hard to wrap my mind around.

As for Giorgio, he's described as working for Lee. He seems like a larger-than-life character, and not really the type to take orders without a really good reason. Is he also intended to be pro-Ragesia? And does he have a plan for getting off the ship before it teleports? I assume so, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Truename (Feb 26, 2011)

OnlineDM said:


> Lee is sympathetic to Ragesia... I get that. So, he's fine with Seaquen getting wiped off the map? That's pretty harsh for a guy who's described as warm and likable. I guess that makes his betrayal all the more surprising and painful for the party, but it's hard to wrap my mind around.




Lee is described in the module as believing "that Seaquen must be destroyed in order to save the most possible lives in the upcoming war." I'm planning to play him as a Well Intentioned Extremist - Television Tropes & Idioms or perhaps Necessarily Evil - Television Tropes & Idioms .



OnlineDM said:


> As for Giorgio, he's described as working for Lee. He seems like a larger-than-life character, and not really the type to take orders without a really good reason. Is he also intended to be pro-Ragesia? And does he have a plan for getting off the ship before it teleports? I assume so, but I wasn't sure.




I didn't see Giorgio's motivation described anywhere, so I decided that he was The Prima Donna - Television Tropes & Idioms who was in it for the money and to get even for a thousand imagined slights.


----------

